# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کمک فوری ...

## Pooya_77

بچه ها من نظام قدیمم و میخوام کنکور نظام قدیم شرکت کنم دیپلمم رو ۹۴ گرفتم ولی وقتی میزنم ۳۱ خرداد ۱۳۹۴ ارور میده که نظام قدیم نیست؟؟ چرا ؟؟ یکی کمک کنه چکار کنم ممنون میشم 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pooya_77

.

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_دوتا نظام قدیم داریم 
یدونه قدیم که مال زوده
یکیش مایم که ترمی واحدیم 
درست نگاه کن_

----------


## Pooya_77

کلا قسمتی که میخواستم شماره سریال وارد کنم تیک نظام قدیم رو زدم و قسمت اصلی صفحه ثبت نام تیک نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی یا نظام قدیم رو زدم همین نمیدونم چرا قبول نمیکنه 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## konkoor98

> .
> 
> Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


دوست عزیز نظام قدیم یعنی اونایی که اول دبیرستان تا چهارم دبیرستان خوندن شما اول دبیرستان تا پیش دانشگاهی خوندی که میشه نظام جدید (سالی واحدی / ترمی واحدی ) اوناییم که دهم تا دوازدهم خوندن میشن ۶-۳-۳
شما همون اول ثبت نام که نظام آموزشی میپرسه باید گزینه دو رو انتخاب کنی نظام جدید سالی واحدی

----------


## Pooya_77

اهان یعنی قسمت اولش باید سالی واحدی رو بزنم ؟ 


> دوست عزیز نظام قدیم یعنی اونایی که اول دبیرستان تا چهارم دبیرستان خوندن شما اول دبیرستان تا پیش دانشگاهی خوندی که میشه نظام جدید (سالی واحدی / ترمی واحدی ) اوناییم که دهم تا دوازدهم خوندن میشن ۶-۳-۳


Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## konkoor98

بله

----------


## Pooya_77

خیلی ممنون [emoji257][emoji257]


> بله


Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## konkoor98

کلا چند بار دیگه نظامم عوض کنن باید یه دفترچه راهنمای دیگه برای تعریف نظام های آموزشی ضمیمه دفترچه کنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pooya_77

اره واقعا مشکل اینه قبل میزد نظام قدیم از سال فلان به قبل الان تو سایت سنجش هیچی نزده به خاطر همین اشتباه کردم من


> کلا چند بار دیگه نظامم عوض کنن باید یه دفترچه راهنمای دیگه برای تعریف نظام های آموزشی ضمیمه دفترچه کنن


Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------

